# opened a panel at the mall



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:sleep1:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The tek screw is all I can see wrong.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey JoeKP, if you want, I'll hold Peter while you kick him in the nards.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

what about pics 5 + 6?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> Hey JoeKP, if you want, I'll hold Peter while you kick him in the nards.


:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> Hey JoeKP, if you want, I'll hold Peter while you kick him in the nards.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mall Panel*

Nice nails.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


>


I like people posting pictures. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> I like people posting pictures. :whistling2:


Right. Well, you've seen one rats nest panel, you've seen them all. This is usually what my finished product looks like anyway, so it's nothing new to me. :whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mall*



Peter D said:


> Right. Well, you've seen one rats nest panel, you've seen them all. This is usually what my finished product looks like anyway, so it's nothing new to me. :whistling2:


Except for the hex head screw not being painted GREEN, I don't have any problems. I suppose he'll go back with some green paint.:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> what about pics 5 + 6?


Spares. No violation I can see.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Except for the hex head screw not being painted GREEN, I don't have any problems.........


Code reference on that?


----------



## 2 Nos make it wrong (Feb 18, 2010)

*Mall Panel*

We all see them like this so who is doing the work?:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mall panel*



480sparky said:


> Code reference on that?


Uh..Oh... I didn't quote the code. But approved for the purpose comes to mind first. It most likely was a good enough electrical connection...just my opinion.


----------



## 2 Nos make it wrong (Feb 18, 2010)

*Mall Panel*

The question is were you able sell them the proper repair to this misguided system? :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Uh..Oh... I didn't quote the code. But approved for the purpose comes to mind first. It most likely was a good enough electrical connection...just my opinion.


 
If it's a tek screw, then it won't pass 250.8(A). But it isn't required to be green.

After all, how many terminals on a neutral bar are green?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mall panel*



480sparky said:


> If it's a tek screw, then it won't pass 250.8(A). But it isn't required to be green.
> 
> After all, how many terminals on a neutral bar are green?


Not too many. I don't have ready access to a code book tonight but I thought that somewhere in it it discussed the use of an approved connection via screws, and that they were green. I've done it a million times without the color green. I am not a purist, and as long as it has got the required number of threads, it is okay with me.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

that panel looks alright. ive seen a 40 circuit panel with about 78 individual cables. the cables were 12/2, 12/3 10/3 and up. you couldnt even see the neutral bar.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Not too many. I don't have ready access to a code book tonight but I thought that somewhere in it it discussed the use of an approved connection via screws, and that they were green. I've done it a million times without the color green. I am not a purist, and as long as it has got the required number of threads, it is okay with me.


 
Green is only required at device terminals and attachment plugs.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Pretty neat for a tenant panel in a mall. I looked at a job in a mall once small space had 60a 3 phase, wanted about 50k watts of lighting hooked up, couldn't understand why a heavyup was necessary. Furthest store from the service room too.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If it's a tek screw, then it won't pass 250.8(A). But it isn't required to be green.
> 
> After all, how many terminals on a neutral bar are green?


 I think it depends on what threads it has. If it is a tek screw that has machine threads I believe it is compliant.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Pretty neat for a tenant panel in a mall.


Yeah, most mall panels I've been are are twice as bad and usually filled with cigarette butts.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I think it depends on what threads it has. If it is a tek screw that has machine threads I believe it is compliant.


I'll bet ya a dollar it's a sheet metal tek.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

paint the screw green then grind the paint off the panel and the painted screw so you get a good connection? Is this right? hmm seems like a lot of work:001_huh:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL!!! Looking at that green screw - that's the "isolated ground" wire for the registers!!!


----------



## WIREDOG (May 27, 2007)

Did the rats leave any cheese behind?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

JackBoot said:


> Hey JoeKP, if you want, I'll hold Peter while you kick him in the nards.


hey JackLeg, you're new here, and you're union (so I know you are a little slow)...but Peter D is our very own Frédéric Bilodeau....

so, don't mess with him:laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Better watch out oldman, he might want to kick you in the nards next.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mall panel*



LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> LOL!!! Looking at that green screw - that's the "isolated ground" wire for the registers!!!


In a mall...job 99% complete, I'm placing the receptacle cover on and the guy walks up and says that IS for a cash register, I sure hope that is an isolated ground. How would you go about doing that? This is a true story.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JackBoot said:


> Hey JoeKP, if you want, I'll hold Peter while you kick him in the nards.


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

oldman said:


> and you're union (so I know you are a little slow)...


Being Union means I'm extra specially smart.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> Being Union means I'm extra specially smart.


someone sounds brainwashed...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Better watch out oldman, he might want to kick you in the nards next.


 :laughing:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> someone sounds brainwashed...


Don't ruin this for me


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> In a mall...job 99% complete, I'm placing the receptacle cover on and the guy walks up and says that IS for a cash register, I sure hope that is an isolated ground. How would you go about doing that? This is a true story.




The last one I did they spec'd IG recepts for the cash wrap. They detailed a seperate ground wire and ground bar for from XO and using isolators on the ground bar. Land all IG grounds there.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Seen it plenty of times before, they rushed the panel at the end of a remod. thats what happens when big companies send 2nd year helpers to run mechanics jobs.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Except for the hex head screw not being painted GREEN, I don't have any problems. I suppose he'll go back with some green paint.:no:


not allowed to be a sheet metal screw. can we tell what it is?


----------

